# Balding, in tears, and getting the run around



## JWL08 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's hypothyroidism about 4 years ago. When I gave birth to my son, my numbers went off the charts (up to 86.7) and my endocrinologist increased my dosage to 137mcg. He said my hair loss was likely due to my abnormal numbers and the birth of my son, but in a couple of months things would get better. That was almost 2 years ago. Within the past year and a half, I have lost WELL OVER HALF MY HAIR. While I realize this may not seem like a big deal, I am devestated. I have always had an unusually thick head of hair. To give you an idea, it used to take me about and hour or so to blow dry it; now it takes less than 15 minutes. Every woman has "their thing"... mine is my hair. My grandparents are both 93 years old with thick, full heads of hair, so it's not hereditary. My hairline has receded about 3/4 of an inch all the way across the front. I began tracking my hair loss (normal numbers are about 100 hairs per day) and I am losing about 175- 200 hairs JUST IN THE SHOWER ALONE!

A million tests have been run through a bunch of doctors....

-I've been sent to a rheumatologist to see if I have lupus (no symptoms, but one test came back as an indicator and they wanted to rule it out- that's not it)
- a hematologist who began giving me iron infusion through an IV because I have iron deficiency anemia (no improvement on hair loss, so that's not it)
- TWO dermatologist (biopsies came back indicating it is medically induced alopecia (meaning the hair loss is from some other cause: they think it is the synthroid but are not certain)... and back to the endocrinologist!

My endo first told me Synthroid DOES NOT cause hair loss. HE was adamant, even though it says it on the list of side effects from the pharmacy. He told me all T3/T4 meds were taken off the market and that any other T4 meds are the same chemically, so it would do no good to change. I found some info to the contrary and he has begrudgingly prescribed 60 of the Armour Thyroid meds. I think this may be about 1/4 too low.

Anyway, my question is... has anyone experienced this? How quickly did your hair grow back? My sister's wedding is in September and at the rate I am going, I will be totally bald by summer. I am only 29 years old. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP! I am considering dropping off my meds altogether and taking my chances if I don't get some answers soon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JWL08 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's hypothyroidism about 4 years ago. When I gave birth to my son, my numbers went off the charts (up to 86.7) and my endocrinologist increased my dosage to 137mcg. He said my hair loss was likely due to my abnormal numbers and the birth of my son, but in a couple of months things would get better. That was almost 2 years ago. Within the past year and a half, I have lost WELL OVER HALF MY HAIR. While I realize this may not seem like a big deal, I am devestated. I have always had an unusually thick head of hair. To give you an idea, it used to take me about and hour or so to blow dry it; now it takes less than 15 minutes. Every woman has "their thing"... mine is my hair. My grandparents are both 93 years old with thick, full heads of hair, so it's not hereditary. My hairline has receded about 3/4 of an inch all the way across the front. I began tracking my hair loss (normal numbers are about 100 hairs per day) and I am losing about 175- 200 hairs JUST IN THE SHOWER ALONE!
> 
> A million tests have been run through a bunch of doctors....
> 
> ...


Oh, Lord...............Synthroid indeed does cause hair loss and Armour is back on the market.

When did you start the Armour? You must see him for labs to get it titrated when needed (about every 8 weeks.)

Please don't quit taking your thyroxine; you could die from not taking it. The scenario is not pleasant.

Also, keep after the ferritin. Ferritin should be 50 to 100. Incidently, low ferritin interferres with the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement. They say to take 5 hours away from thyroxine. But, I say to take it 12 hours away. When hypo, intestinal motility is slow slow slow. So why take any chances?

I feel bad for you. I never got my eyebrows back. I also have Lupus. Can you tell me what test you had for Lupus and what the result was?

Listen; there is a solution to every problem. Start looking at hair pieces now. You could end up being the most "gorgeous" in the wedding party. Meanwhile, I hope the Armour helps you. It will if you stay the course. Changing medicines often is another no no; you have to give it time to be titrated properly and to go to work.

If you don't like this doctor, please find another.

Welcome to the board; make your self at home.


----------



## artic123 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am so sorry about losing your hair. I know it is your crowning glory. I went through something similar when I was 25 years old and wore wigs for about two years. My hair did come back a little on the red side and not as curly once my medication was straightened out and was working. Again about two years ago I lost a great deal of hair on the top of my head and bought some more wigs. It did grow back. My point is don't give up hope. This is part of thyroid disease. Not the most pleasant of side effects, but I hope you are like me have your hair back.

Don't give up,

Sharon


----------



## JWL08 (Apr 14, 2010)

Andros,

Thanks for your reply! I have some questiosn about your post though...

1. WHat does it mean to get "titrated"? Is that just checking my TSH levels to make sure I am on the right dosage of Armour? My end is starting me on the Armour today and said he needs to see me in 2 months.

2. What is ferritin?

3. My original test was an ANA positive test, but the rheumatologist I went to (who also has worked with my mom for yeasr- she has fibromyalgia) ran some bloodwork and said he'd contact me if anything was abnormal. I don't know the name of the test though.

Thansk again for your feedback.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JWL08 said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I have some questiosn about your post though...
> 
> ...


Okay.....

Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. If it is low, you are deficient even if your CBC comes back in range.

ANA (antinuclear antibodies) "suggests" a myriad of autoimmune diseases such as thryoid, sjogren's, RA, Lupus and so on. The doctor should be interested in doing more specific tests.

Specific for Lupus are Anti-DNA, C3 and C4.

Titrated means to move up or down as per your daily dosage as needed or indicated by your labs and clinical evaluation!

If you have ANA, something is afoot.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that some of us having various symptoms as I truly believe whatever is 'weaker' in our bodies is what gets hit the most with side effects of disease related illnesses. Its like an earthquake line....that gets cracked...then reheals...but when something is amiss...its can get slight cracks in it again. I do hope it is just the thyroid causing all these hair symptoms for you. My hair has never been the same. I use to have naturally curly long THICK hair..and its thinning out and losing is color. Few months ago I could barely go to bed without neck/shoulder pain....but now its gotten 10x better that I'm on thyroid meds. I've always had shoulder issues.....as a big chest causes more stress...so when the body is not working right due to thyroid issues it aggravates that area. Lets cross our fingers and hope its just a side effect that WILL GO AWAY AND YOU WILL GET BETTER AND ITS TEMPORARY feeling this badly. I PROMISE it will get better. Its treatable. Not curable, but treatable. xoxoxo


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I'm so sorry you are having this problem! I can only imagine how it makes you feel. Andros is great, tho, with getting you the information you need! I don't have anything to add to what she has said already other than some healing thoughts sent your way!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Im so sorry your going through this. At 29, yes of course your worried about hair loss! Hang in there, listen and learn. Change Doctors if your not happy. Unfortunately WE have to take a control of our health. Im sure you will find a Doctor who will be helpful.

I cant help with the ins and outs (Im newly diagnosed) but it looks like we can get a lot of answers here.

Big hugs.

Corinne


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm soo sorry that you are having to go through this. I too know how important hair is. I have been losing mine like crazy. I think the stress of worrying about it also makes it worse. Not that we can tell ourselves to just stop worrying about something.

My hair wasn't as thick as what yours sounds like it is, but having 15 hair dressers in my immediate family has always caused me to be very self conscious about my hair. It always needs to be just right. Now that it is thinning like crazy it makes me want to cry sometimes. I also, have been questioning the synthroid that I am currently on. I am taking T3(cytomel) in addition to the T4(synthroid). I am thinking about asking my doctor if we can swap to armour. Taking these two drugs has made me feel so much better (although I am not fully titrated yet) that I don't want to lose the benefits of taking the drugs that are helping me to be healthy again but I do want to explore the possibility of something else that will help prevent anymore hairloss. There are also some other symptoms that haven't gone away yet like the dry skin, red spots on my skin, slight lethargy in the afternoons and headaches.

We have to just keep in mind that hair is hair and if it comes to it wigs are available but your body is not replaceable and we have to do all we can to keep it healthy. If it takes finding a doc that will listen then do it. It took me 5 trys but it was worth all the frustration and tears.

Hope all goes better for you and you start getting the answers you need.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I"m sorry for your problem.....I've been there. I also have autoimmune arthritis and take Methotrexate which does a number on your hair.

Like you, I had a thick head of hair and I would often get annoyed at it taking so long to dry after I washed it. Then when I started taking MTX almost 20 years ago, my hair started thinning out but finally seemed to stop thinning years ago.

Then my hair started thinning again [MTX dose hadn't changed] and the hair on my legs and under arms stopped growing. [That was a welcome gift!] My endocrinologist ran my Vitamin D and sure enough, it was almost non-existant. I'm only a few months into Vitamin D prescription and have only seen a minor improvement so far in the density of my hair. But I'm hopeful.


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just wanted to give you a big hug, and tell you I know how devastating the hair loss can be, among everything else going on in your body.

Losing my hair was/is hard on me. I hate admiting that, it sounds so vain. Everyone has something physical they like about themselves -- my hair was always my "thing". Thick and shiny and healthy. Not anymore. I have bald spots in my scalp and the thinning is so noticable. I recently cut my hair short, because I thought that would help hide the balding areas. I don't know if it has or not, but I like to think so 

Please don't stop your meds. Your body needs them right now. I'm hoping that when my body gets adjusted to the increase in meds, maybe it will grow back.

I just wanted to tell you I get it. Completely. And to remind you you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Me too...it is awful. I am so sorry, it really is rough as women, our hair is quite 'precious' to us. I feel your sorrow...
My doc explained to me that this is one of the last things to start 'healing', skin, hair and nails....our bodies will go into "protect mode" during any type of illness and the vital things, like our organs, are more critical than others to "tend to" at the moment. The body's abilities are amazing and even though it sucks to feel like a freak, at least we know that our bodies are doing their jobs as best they can. With proper hormone replacement this should improve....mine has...less balding, my oil glands are working again actually as well-my itchy, flaky skin and hair are now oily. I hope the best for you, it is a very hard illness to go through and we are all so fortunate to have so much support on this wonderful site


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> I"m sorry for your problem.....I've been there. I also have autoimmune arthritis and take Methotrexate which does a number on your hair.
> 
> Like you, I had a thick head of hair and I would often get annoyed at it taking so long to dry after I washed it. Then when I started taking MTX almost 20 years ago, my hair started thinning out but finally seemed to stop thinning years ago.
> 
> Then my hair started thinning again [MTX dose hadn't changed] and the hair on my legs and under arms stopped growing. [That was a welcome gift!] My endocrinologist ran my Vitamin D and sure enough, it was almost non-existant. I'm only a few months into Vitamin D prescription and have only seen a minor improvement so far in the density of my hair. But I'm hopeful.


This is great news about your hair!! Do you have to take the injectable MTX? I have a friend who was on it for years. She no longer has to take it. So, I wish for you that plus abundant hair re-growth.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

evening primrose sweety it does help alot


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I too have a nice full head of thick naturally curly hair...but its lost its lustre and yes I did shed quite a bit.  It took me 10 years YES 10 YEARS of knowing something was OFF with me. It finally got bad enough when I was IN BED for months on end that they found out it was hashimoto's when I specifically asked them to test for it. Mind you...10 years ago internet wasn't a big thing so I didn't have much access to info on this or even knew about it. Doctors are clueless. They thought I was nutso. I was so sensitive or in tune with my body I knew something was wrong...but it didn't show up on tests and for years they refused to treat me with borderline thyroid issues which is a big big no no. Please don't give up. Sometimes you have to DEMAND tests be done. Its your body


----------

